# CT-1 durability and BB stiffness qeustions



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi again.

What are your opinions of the CT-1 from around 2000 model year, pre-B-Stay? Have they held up well? Do the bonds between the Ti and CF last? Are the BB and rear end stiff enough to give strong performance?

How does it compare to a C40 from the same era in weight and performance? How about to a C40 B-Stay?

You guys are great.
Dino


----------



## gravitate (Nov 20, 2004)

*Good question.*

I'm looking to pick up a CT1. Question is, which one? The CT1 Titanio (non B-Stay) or the CT1 B-Stay. 

Can anyone comment on the ride quality of each CT1 version?

Specifically I'm looking for any difference in ride quality or stiffness due to the different seat stay configuration between the CT1 and the CT1 B-Stay.

Thanks.


----------

